# Golden in San Angelo, TX Adoptable 8/24/07



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Photos*







*Golden Retriever*


Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Female
Age: Young
Size: Large
ID: 26-109385
*From: San Angelo Animal Shelter *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image above to see the largest available image. 

*All About Golden Retriever*


Date released for adoption: 8-24-07 Case Number: 26-109385 Approx. 11 months old. 

*CALL THE SHELTER AT 325-657-4224 MON-FRI 10 am - 5pm or SAT 9am-12pm for adoption assistance.* There is no way to know how long a dog will be kept at the shelter after its release date, so please act quickly. For information about the adoption policies please contact the shelter by phone. 
The San Angelo Animal Shelter is open weekdays from 10am-5pm and on Saturday 9am-noon. They can be reached at 325-657-4224 or 325-657-4225 
*The persons operating this website are volunteers and do not have control over adoptions.* If you are from out of the San Angelo area and can not arrive in person to adopt, then please contact the shelter's email volunteer at [email protected] for adoption assistance, otherwise please let the shelter know you are interested in a dog by calling them at 325-657-4224 or 325-657-4225. 
*My Contact Info*

*San Angelo Animal Shelter *

San Angelo, TX

Phone: (325)657-4225
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is one GORGEOUS dog!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I called the hotline for Gold Ribbon rescue on this girl. They don't have an email address, but I left a message on their voicemail.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Petfinder listing is gone now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope that means she is adopted or taken by the rescue. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------

